# Rosacia



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Has anyone had real success with any products or procedures or medications?

I'm looking for a new dermatologist as well. He prescribed retin-a which seems like it would only irritate the skin but I tried it. It was "his" brand, was lightly tinted with a matte finish so it did look nice once it was on but I didn't see an improvement over time. I don't have an issue with breakouts like some. My issue is strictly redness in the cheeks and nose, so much that when kiddo was little she'd call me Rudolph when I didn't have makeup on. 

I'd love to not wear makeup and I don't need any other coverage. The one helpful thing he had me do was to switch to physician's formula mineral powder makeup. So I really just use it on my T-zone and it covers the red really well without looking like I have makeup on but it doesn't last all day. 

I have seen some improvement by using a very mild cleanser for oil skin and moisturizer for oily skin from the Mary Kay Time Wise line. (I've tried a LOT of different things and this seems to be the best.) Yes, at 46 I STILL have VERY oily skin. As in, I need to blot every 3-4 hours. Which is great for keeping the wrinkles at bay but a real pain.

I'm considering finding someone who will use a laser to zap the capillaries near the surface. Mom uses Metrogel and swears by it. It just seemed this dermatologist didn't want to try these other options.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Have you ever tried monitoring what foods make it flare up? My daughters naturopath swears by diet manipulation as the first thing to try for skin flare ups - she has eczema. I'm no expert but I've heard that an alkaline diet can help rosacea.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

The only things I have read about dietary-wise are caffeine (I get very little) and alcohol (and I'm not giving that up).  I googled it and see the foods that are discouraged - I don't do a lot of processed foods, get a lot of my protein from whey protein - rather minimal meats, dairy and egg. I haven't noticed any difference from before my diet vs. the four months after.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

I used to have rosacea when I was still eating dairy and eggs. Even as a vegan, if I eat too much fat (nuts, chocolate, oil, etc.), it comes back.

Try dropping the whey and see if that makes a difference.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks - that is with makeup, however. My skin texture is OK - it's really just coloring.

Hm - Not sure dropping whey is feasible. I'm trying to gain muscle while losing fat and it's very difficult to get enough protein as it is. I'll read some labels at the store and see what I can find.


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

Paula's Choice has some products specifically geared to rosacea and redness issues. I've been happy with a number of the products from the anti-acne/anti-aging lines, as well as her redness relief solution. Not cheap, but not terribly expensive, either, and maybe worth a try.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

You could try a pure plant protein. Soy, gluten, dairy and lactose free.

I get mine from Life Extension FoundationWWW.LEF.ORG 

Also search their health issues, they may have a natural answer for you. They've got tons of research online there.

Also, just maybe try Pycnogenol. I had heavily sun damaged skin until I took Pycnogenol for some 8 months. Now my dermatologist says my skin is unusually healthy for my age and sun exposure. Less wrinkles too (in fact, none). It might helpLEF.org has research on Pycnogenol too.

Weight loss. Gym 3 times a week. Yoga, aerobics and weight lifting. You'll drop weight. Work harder, lose faster.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

http://www.nature.com/nm/journal/v13/n8/abs/nm1616.html

Another paper in which I could not pull up abstract, pretty much suggest increase in mast cell activity in the dermis. 

Interpretation of all this? It is a genetic predisposition condition, but just as others have already suggested and as suggested by the increase in mast cell activity, it is brought on by an inflammatory response to something you are exposed to internally or external. 

There was another paper that also suggested climatic responses that exacerbate the condition, but not that conclusive. 

So eliminate one thing at a time for at least two weeks to figure out what it is that brings on the condition. The most likely culprits, wheat products, dairy products and or alcohol. However, don't discount any environmental exposures at home or work. I wish I had more info, but the science literature is pretty thin on the topic.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Rowan said:


> Paula's Choice has some products specifically geared to rosacea and redness issues. I've been happy with a number of the products from the anti-acne/anti-aging lines, as well as her redness relief solution. Not cheap, but not terribly expensive, either, and maybe worth a try.


Cool - I will check into it.



Q tip said:


> You could try a pure plant protein. Soy, gluten, dairy and lactose free.
> 
> I get mine from Life Extension FoundationWWW.LEF.ORG
> 
> ...


Good ideas on protein. I don't have a lot of sun damage; I simply don't tan well so never tried. Have always had it as long as I can remember from teens on. 

I go to the gym 5x a week, do cario and weight lifting. Have lost almost 40 pounds but have had this when I was quite trim as well.



drerio said:


> Increased serine protease activity and cathelicidin promotes skin inflammation in rosacea : Abstract : Nature Medicine
> 
> Another paper in which I could not pull up abstract, pretty much suggest increase in mast cell activity in the dermis.
> 
> ...


I have read about the skin thickening as well - so far don't have that but don't want it. Also that the parasites on our faces are much more plentiful on those with rosacia. I had it before I ever drank and at multiple employers. That leaves wheat or dairy. I do get some small quantity of both every day. May have to try a couple weeks - I'll try wheat first - easiest.

I've had before I drank coffee and drink 1, sometimes 2 cups a day but not at all most weekends; no soft drinks ever so not likely caffeine. And I had before I drank coffee. I've never liked soft drinks because I don't like carbonation.

I do notice that it's super red after washing, no matter how gentle and it calms down by about 50% after several hours - looks best at the end of the day.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

There was one study that suggested increase sun exposure that decreased flare ups. Looks like a vacation to a sunny location is in order.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

Actually, I meant Pycnogenol may be very good for your issue. Seems it does wonders with skin. Not just sun damage. New research says it is good for many parts of the body. It is a French Maritime Pine Bark.


----------



## Curse of Millhaven (Feb 16, 2013)

Hello! First let me say that I enjoy your posts not only for their genuine, fair-minded, kind-hearted content but also because I like seeing your lovely face smiling back at me. You are a beautiful woman! 

I don’t have rosacea but I do have fair, very sensitive skin that breaks out in hives at the slightest provocation, and like you I have oily skin and the products I’ve used for years with excellent results are made by a company called Pai. Don’t know if I can link their website here or not but if you do a google search for “Pai skincare” you’ll find it. Their products are extremely soothing, organic, and all natural. Their Chamomile and Rosehip Calming Cream is absolutely wonderful; it keeps my skin soft and supple without any irritation. I know people with rosacea have left reviews on their website swearing by this cream, so if you decide to try it hopefully it will help you too. Their Camellia and Rose cleanser is lovely and very gentle as well.

And it may seem counter-intuitive with oily skin but another of their products that I love (and I mean _LOVE_) is the Rosehip Bioregenerate Oil. Holy Mother of Pearl with a face as soft as a baby’s ass carved out of pure creamery butter, I am telling you that stuff is awesome! I use it every night without irritation and wake up to clear, glowing skin. I’d bathe in a vat of it if I could. But alas I’ll just have to stick to the blood of virgins for that. 

Anyway, I hope if you decide to try their products they will help your skin condition as they have helped mine. While I’m not a particularly vain person, I do receive a lot of compliments on my skin and am routinely thought to be much younger than I actually am (I’m 179 and people often swear I don’t look a day over 175!). I attribute this to Pai, teetotalism, and being shamelessly sincere and retaining my childlike sense of wonder and curiosity. Well, that and even though I seem uptight and ultra-serious I am actually hopelessly immature. 

Whatever you decide to try, I wish you good luck in finding a solution that works for you!


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

EnjoliWoman said:


> Has anyone had real success with any products or procedures or medications?
> 
> I'm looking for a new dermatologist as well. He prescribed retin-a which seems like it would only irritate the skin but I tried it. It was "his" brand, was lightly tinted with a matte finish so it did look nice once it was on but I didn't see an improvement over time. I don't have an issue with breakouts like some. My issue is strictly redness in the cheeks and nose, so much that when kiddo was little she'd call me Rudolph when I didn't have makeup on.
> 
> ...




I am fair and freckled and I have had great success with Metrogel, used 2x daily when having an outbreak keeps it under control. My Rosacea has gotten worse as I have aged, I am 43 and I have found outbreaks follow my hormone shifts. There are so many options out there, if you are not happy with your doc find a new one.

Oh, and because our skin types have more red/pink as a base, my doc suggested to look for a makeup (foundation) base that has a "green" element to it. It balances out the complexion.

From your pic though, your skin looks great! 

http://www.google.com/shopping/prod....3&ei=I7S8U6ztMIOMyASt44D4Ag&ved=0CMEDEKYrMBI

This is what I use and I love it.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Personal said:


> Thanks all for this discussion, I shall do some further reading.
> 
> Unfortunately I have been kissed by Rosacea as well and although I'm usually fine, I sometimes breakout and get red on the nose and on the cheeks beside the nose.
> 
> ...




That's funny, I am a small amount Scotch/Irish....but my Rosacea comes from my Finnish side which I am over 50%..:scratchhead:


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Interesting regarding heritage - Mom is scotch-irish/english and has it but I'm adopted and I only know I am of partial german heritgage. We are both fair but I have brown hair/hazel eyes. She thinks the metrogel has worked for her - I'm sure it just depends on the individual. Mine only wanted me to try the retin-A for 6 months before he tried anything else. Seems that would be irritating and not helpful. It didn't seem to do anything for me.

I haven't found any link to hormonal cycles or any foods yet. Wheat, whey/dairy are really the only things left. 

I do 'get' moisturizing oily skin - I do it. Replacing natural facial oil with a non-comedogenic moisturizer helps prevent breakouts and stripping the oils without replacing moisture only makes the skin produce more. 

It has gotten a bit worse with age but early-to-mid 20s was when it really started. I can't remember a time when I could go without makeup to cover the redness. I do love mineral makeup for lightness and coverage without looking like I'm wearing anything. For more formal occasions I do have the green tinted color correcter when I go all out. 

I'd read sun was actually problematic for it. Interesting one study suggests it's helpful.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

drerio said:


> Increased serine protease activity and cathelicidin promotes skin inflammation in rosacea : Abstract : Nature Medicine
> 
> Another paper in which I could not pull up abstract, pretty much suggest increase in mast cell activity in the dermis.
> 
> ...


BTW - I actually read AND understood it. But it made my head hurt to do so. 

Not mentioned in that study is the parasites. I'm particularly curious about the increased parasites in those with rosacea but it could be the inflammation/increased circulation in those areas attracts them to migrate there more on the face? And/or that sufferers are gentler with cleansing routines in those areas killing fewer? OR is it there an actual causal link with the parasites being the ones to cause the reaction? 

If you could get a grant to do a study, I'd happily be a lab rat.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

EnjoliWoman said:


> BTW - I actually read AND understood it. But it made my head hurt to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good questions, but the original full transcript, which I did a cursory read, did not provide any suggestion to your inquiry. I suspect future research may focus on specific T Helper cells along with mechanisms involved in the post translational expression. 

Unfortunately, not much of my area of my expertise. My research is focused on developmental neurulation and brain tumor genesis. Plus I do my research on zebrafish not rats 

I did put a tag on my University account to pop up any future research in the area. Will let know if anything interesting comes up.


----------



## Always Learning (Oct 2, 2013)

I am a guy with rosacea, I have tried the metro gels and creams with no luck. Doctor put me on doxycycline which did control it but ended up eating holes in my esophygus. I used an over the counter gel called prosacea which did good for a while. 

I get outbreaks of pimples sometimes and have noticed that it is less during the summer when I am outdoors more and for the one winter I worked in the Caribbean I had very little problems. This last winter was the worst I ever had. My new doctor gave me a 10% benzoyl peroxide face wash that has worked great. I use it in the shower every day.

I tried to figure out for years if any foods triggered it but could not identify one, other than alcohol and like you I am not giving that up!


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear yours is really bothersome. Fortunately I don't get acne associated with it - just a cheery redness.


----------



## Weakendwarrior (Sep 9, 2012)

Some form or low-dose oral tetracycline is often prescribed with variable effectiveness. It's not terribly common for it to eat "holes in the esophagus" but ANYTHING is possible in medicine. With respect to alcohol, it can definitely exacerbate the problem through it's effect on vasodilating small blood vessels. Good luck identifying YOUR particular triggers.


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

I had a flare up of rosacea as another in a long line of bothersome inflammatory conditions. The flare up was actually brought on by intense exercise; my doctor gave me a prescription for Metrogel, which took care of it. (Caused extreme dryness and some peeling around my nose--I think I used it too liberally.) It also made my complexion GREAT. 

I dropped grain, dairy, legumes and sugar from my diet a little over a year ago (also known as "Paleo") and my bothersome inflammation disappeared. No more asthma has been the best--but I'm certainly happy the rosacea hasn't been back, too.


----------



## over20 (Nov 15, 2013)

Enjoli, I still can't believe your 46, I thought you were like 28. You have pretty skin.


----------



## Csquare (Jan 14, 2014)

Cod liver oil (for omega-3, vitamin A &D)
Gelatinous foods (bone broth soups and reduction sauces)

Skin Deep | Weston A Price


----------



## DoF (Mar 27, 2014)

EnjoliWoman said:


> The only things I have read about dietary-wise are *caffeine* (I get very little) and *alcohol *(and I'm not giving that up).


Worth a try.......why can't you give it up? Doesn't sound healthy.


----------



## Stretch (Dec 12, 2012)

I have never used this product but it supposedly works like most naturals at helping your body fight the problem rather than treating the problem witth nasty side effects.

•Herpanacine The Total Skin Support System

Good luck,
Stretch


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

DoF said:


> Worth a try.......why can't you give it up? Doesn't sound healthy.


Because it's my one indulgence. I have cut out lots of unhealthy foods, have started exercising 1 hour/5x a week, increasing lean protein, lots of fresh veggies... for some people it's chocolate. For me, I don't want to give up a glass of wine after dinner, or a martini on a Saturday before dinner. That isn't unhealthy. I tend to pair with food - it's all about the taste. Honey glazed salmon? Pino Grigio. Burger? Jack and coke zero. Appetizer style dinner only/antipasto? Dirty martini. Chicken marsala? Sauvignon Blanc. An after dinner treat of dark chocolate? Pinot Noir.

But I can give up my coffee or go to decaf easily enough. I don't bother making on the weekends most of the time.

Stretch - I'll look that up - thanks.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Metrogel sort of worked, along with tetracycline. Now I'm using Finacea and doxycycline. That works fairly well, but I still get some breakouts that respond to OTC acne meds in moderation so as not to irritate my skin too much. I do drink coffee and wine (and other alcohol), but mostly try to keep the caffeine low, which does help.


----------



## 4x4 (Apr 15, 2014)

I share the fair complexion as others here and had my first big outbreak of Rosacea 5-6 years ago. I got it on my nose and up into my forehead area a bit. Metrogel worked for me and has continued working. I've only had to use it 2-3 times since the initial problem and usually 1 or 2 applications does the trick. No side effects or problems using it at all.


----------

